# SB13-Ultra anytime soon?



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

I know that SVS has the SB12-Plus, but has anyone ever considered the possibility of a SB13-Ultra? Perhaps this could answer the call for a true acoustic suspension subwoofer that offers greater output and extension than the SB12-Plus. 

Granted, it will probably be larger and heavier, but if it could stay around the size of, say the JL Fathom F113, things might get really interesting. Personally, I want a lot of headroom, depth, but without having a gigantic subwoofer. Even if it was around 18"x18"x18", that would still be more compact than the big SVS ported subs.

JL did it with their Fathom line (overbuilt driver matched with a huge amp), so why can't SVS? Even if they raised the price to say, $1600, I'm sure there'd be significant market demand provided it could come close to the F113 benchmark of size/performance (and quality) ratio.

Elemental designs has their 18" sealed subwoofer, but again, this thing is still huge for a sealed sub.

Bottom line: What will it take to match the performance of the Plus/2 or PB-Ultra in a sealed box configuration that's around the size of the F113? Different drivers? More robust amp? Different design (two opposing 13" drivers?)


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

Doubt it will happen.

The Ultra 13 driver was purpose built to KILL in a ported alignment. It does exactly that, and there it will most assuredly stay.


Tim
:drive:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Keep in mind that the PB13 can have the ports plugged so it already has that design built in. When all 3 ports are plugged it goes down to 10Hz with db levels still in around 100db not bad at all for a single 13.5" driver.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> Keep in mind that the PB13 can have the ports plugged so it already has that design built in. When all 3 ports are plugged it goes down to 10Hz with db levels still in around 100db not bad at all for a single 13.5" driver.


!!!!!

You guys are making me want to ditch my gigantic monoliths and try SVS!


----------



## chengbin (Oct 21, 2007)

Actually, if you compare a sealed PB13 with a f113, the f113 wins in max SPL at every frequency even when the PB13 has the advantage of a larger enclosure. In a smaller enclosure, it will just be worse for the Ultra 13.


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Well I asked SVS that same question, and Ed Mullen had stated that they did in fact have a Sealed Ultra in their future, but it woouldn't happen anytime soon...


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

if they did come out with a sealed ultra, it'd have a different more powerful amp I suppose.

oh the possibilities of a dual sealed ultra! how exciting!


----------



## Ron Temple (Oct 16, 2007)

A sealed Ultra would need a re-worked driver and a much more powerful amp if they chose to compete with the JL...and it certainly wouldn't be doable at $1600.


----------

